# Help!! heifer hunching and leaking urine out of vulva



## honeyb12 (Jun 20, 2012)

We have an approx 15-18 mon old Holstein heifer, she is intermittantly lying down, and leaking what looks like urine, and seems to be hunching up every so often.. we've had her since Dec. so Im not sure if she was bred.  Wouldnt that be way too early? And her milk bag doesnt seem real big.. not quite sure whats going on here..Some insight please..Thanks


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 20, 2012)

This should be moved to the Emergencies section...

But anyway, is she kicking at her belly, pacing around, has moved off on her own away from the rest of the herd or an area that is normally "high-traffic"? Also, is her vulva swollen or anything?  The hunching up intermittently sounds like she is straining, like she's calving or straining to prolapse.

I think you should see a vet about this right away...


----------



## honeyb12 (Jun 20, 2012)

no she doesnt seem to be kicking or anything and still wants to eat. She is a young girl.. not sure when cows are old enough to breed or should be bred I should say..If she was bred it would have been way before we got her. Her hips are sunk in, and her vulva does look swollen..could it be a UTI?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 20, 2012)

I would definitely consider that if she is leaking urine. Can you get a vet out or a really good cow person out to physically look at her?


----------

